# Blitzeis, Glatteis



## Bonjules

Hola,

Es scheint ich habe den Tod eines alten Freundes zu beklagen: Das Glatteis.
Wo ist es geblieben? Schon lange nichts mehr von ihm gehoert. Dagegen ist 'Blitzeis' in aller Munde. Was hat es damit auf sich?
Werden wir altbewährter Ausdrücke gelegentlich einfach überdrüssig? Und ich dachte die Vorliebe für alles was mit 'Blitz' zu tun hat wäre (seit WWII) immer eine Sache der Englamerikaner gewesen. 
Oder: Ist 'Blitzeis' in der Tat mehr als sich schnell formendes Glatteis?
Jedenfalls wünsche ich Euch weder das eine noch das andere, falls es solch einen Unterschied gibt.
saludos


----------



## sokol

Wie bitte, hab ich richtig gehört (ahem ... gelesen!): Blitzeis?!

Mir ist dieses Wort völlig neu. Ehrlich. Nie gehört, nie gelesen, kommt mir auch "erfunden" vor. Wo wird dieses Wort neuerdings verwendet?

In Österreich jedenfalls heisst es nach wie vor, so wie immer: Glatteis!


----------



## berndf

Blitzeis ist durch überfrierenden Regen entstandenes Glatteis. Das Besondere und auch Gefährliche an Blitzeis ist, dass es sich innerhalb weniger Sekunden bilden kann.


----------



## Savra

sokol said:


> Wie bitte, hab ich richtig gehört (ahem ... gelesen!): Blitzeis?!
> 
> Mir ist dieses Wort völlig neu. Ehrlich. Nie gehört, nie gelesen, kommt mir auch "erfunden" vor. Wo wird dieses Wort neuerdings verwendet?


Überall. Umgangssprachlich, in Zeitungen, im Radio, im Fernsehen, vorzugsweise im Wetterbericht und den Verkehrsmeldungen. 



sokol said:


> In Österreich jedenfalls heisst es nach wie vor, so wie immer: Glatteis!


Glatteis heißt ja auch Glatteis, ist aber eben kein Blitzeis.

Mit ist übrigens nicht aufgefallen, daß Glatteis weniger verwendet wird.

EDIT: Gerade bin ich zufällig darüber gestolpert: http://www.zeit.de/gesellschaft/zeitgeschehen/2011-01/unwetter-hochwasser-glatteis


----------



## Savra

Bonjules said:


> Und ich dachte die Vorliebe für alles was mit 'Blitz' zu tun hat wäre (seit WWII) immer eine Sache der Englamerikaner gewesen.


Blitzschnell, blitzgescheit, blitzeblank, Blitzmerker, Blitzkarriere, Geistesblitz, Gedankenblitz, Blitzgedanke, Blitzschach.

Es ist zwar keine Vorliebe, aber es wird normal verwendet.


----------



## Bonjules

Savra said:


> Blitzschnell, blitzgescheit, blitzeblank, Blitzmerker......


 nun hast du mich ja blitzartig zurechtgerückt, Savra, - macht Dich das jetzt zu einem 'Blitzmerker'?



sokol said:


> Wie bitte, hab ich richtig gehört...
> 
> In Österreich jedenfalls heisst es nach wie vor, so wie immer: Glatteis!


Ich bin sehr froh, Sokol, dass wenigstens Oesterreich diesem sprachlichen Blitzangriff soweit widerstanden hat!



Savra said:


> Überall....
> 
> Mit ist übrigens nicht aufgefallen, daß Glatteis weniger verwendet wird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Das liegt vielleicht daran dass das 'Blitzeis' erst um die Zeit Deiner Geburt (oder später!) 'entdeckt' wurde. Beweifle dass es älter als 20, max. 30 Jahre ist.
> Ohne allzu pingelig werden zu wollen, kann man ja darüber streiten ob es sinnvoll ist einen neuen Begriff allein für die Entstehungsweise zu prägen wenn das Resultat dasselbe ist. In der Berichterstattung wie auch in dem Artikel ist zu vermuten dass inzwischen beide Begriffe meist so verwendet werden wie es dem Schreiber grade passt.
> 
> EDIT: Gerade bin ich zufällig darüber gestolpert: http://www.zeit.de/gesellschaft/zeitgeschehen/2011-01/unwetter-hochwasser-glatteis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> berndf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blitzeis ist durch überfrierenden Regen entstandenes Glatteis. Das Besondere und auch Gefährliche an Blitzeis ist, dass es sich innerhalb weniger Sekunden bilden kann.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Danke für die Klarstellung, Bernd. Resultat: Glatteis. Kommentar: S. o.
> 
> saludos
Click to expand...


----------



## sokol

Savra said:


> Überall. Umgangssprachlich, in Zeitungen, im Radio, im Fernsehen, vorzugsweise im Wetterbericht und den Verkehrsmeldungen.
> 
> Glatteis heißt ja auch Glatteis, ist aber eben kein Blitzeis.



Na, überall eben nicht, ausser du möchtest österreichisches Deutsch als "nicht der deutschen Sprache" zugehörig klassifizieren. 

Es handelt sich bei "Blitzeis" auch nicht einfach um eine Variante, die bei uns nicht verwendet wird, sondern eine, die man gar nicht kennt und auch nicht versteht. Ich hab auch noch im österreichischen Wörterbuch nachgeschaut: kein Eintrag von "Blitzeis". Ausserdem hätte ich das Wort ohne jeden Zweifel oft genug gehört, wenn es zum alltäglichen österreichischen Sprachschatz gehören würde. Das ist aber nicht der Fall.

"Durch überfrierenden Regen entstehendes Glatteis", wie berndf schreibt, heisst bei uns "gefrierender Regen". So (und nur so!) findet man das auch in Wetterberichten.
Dazu aus dem aktuellen Wetterbericht (da gefrierender Regen für morgen prognostiziert ist):
_"Bis zum Abend sowie in der Nacht auf Freitag wird der Hochnebel zunehmend von dichten Wolken abgelöst und spätestens während der zweiten Nachthälfte setzt gefrierender Regen ein."_
Quelle: ZAMG - Link funktioniert (klarerweise) nur für den heutigen Tag, weil die Wetterberichtseite morgen aktualisiert und geändert wird; wer das morgen klickt, wird also nur die ZAMG-Wetterseite finden, aber (vermutlich) dann keinen gefrierenden Regen mehr.

Und natürlich ist gefrierender Regen - wenn das denn auch wirklich Blitzeis sein sollte - nicht dasselbe wie Glatteis.


----------



## Demiurg

sokol said:


> Es handelt sich bei "Blitzeis" auch nicht einfach um eine Variante, die bei uns nicht verwendet wird, sondern eine, die man gar nicht kennt und auch nicht versteht. Ich hab auch noch im österreichischen Wörterbuch nachgeschaut: kein Eintrag von "Blitzeis". Ausserdem hätte ich das Wort ohne jeden Zweifel oft genug gehört, wenn es zum alltäglichen österreichischen Sprachschatz gehören würde. Das ist aber nicht der Fall.


Die Google-Nachrichtensuche liefert ein paar Belegstellen aus Kronenzeitung, Standard, Kurier und ORF. Die Textpassagen könnten natürlich von einer deutschen Presse-Agentur übernommen worden sein.


----------



## Bonjules

sokol said:


> Wie bitte, hab ich richtig gehört (ahem ... gelesen!): Blitzeis?!
> 
> Mir ist dieses Wort völlig neu. Ehrlich. Nie gehört, nie gelesen, kommt mir auch "erfunden" vor. ..


 
Wie ausgeführt wurde, liest/hoert man es -jedenfalls in Deutschland - jetzt sehr oft. Ich beweifle aber auch dass es aus dem 'Volksmund' kam. 'Blitz-' ist ja dramatischer und 'interessanter' als 'Glatt-'; so ist es vielleicht nicht von ungefähr dass man es besonders oft in Publikationen liest, die sich gern 'cool' um nicht zu sagen 'aufreisserisch' und effekthaschend geben. Daher, so glaube ich, kam der
impetus zur Verbreitung.
saludos


----------



## sokol

Demiurg said:


> Die Google-Nachrichtensuche liefert ein paar Belegstellen aus Kronenzeitung, Standard, Kurier und ORF. Die Textpassagen könnten natürlich von einer deutschen Presse-Agentur übernommen worden sein.


7 Stück. 

Das erklärt ja wohl alles.  Es wird sich bestimmt um eine Übernahme von Presseagenturmeldungen handeln.
Vermutlich sind die Stellen mit "Blitzeis" sozusagen "unübersetzt" geblieben, weil die zuständigen Redakteure keine Ahnung gehabt haben, welche Art von "Eis" das denn jetzt genau ist. Der erste Artikel (von der Kronen-Zeitung) setzt übrigens "Blitzeis" mit "Glatteis" indirekt gleich (wieder ein Hinweis darauf, dass der zuständige Redakteur wohl nicht gewusst hat, was das eigentlich ist), und erwähnt nachher separat "Eisregen".

Ach ja - "Eisregen" ist bei uns natürlich schon auch üblich, und gleichbedeutend mit "gefrierender Regen".


----------



## berndf

sokol said:


> Na, überall eben nicht, ausser du möchtest österreichisches Deutsch als "nicht der deutschen Sprache" zugehörig klassifizieren.


Das ist richtig. In Österreich ist der Begriff nicht allgemein verständlich (habe eben eine Blitzumfrage D) bei der Familie meiner Frau in St. Pölten gemacht). Allerdings ist es wohl nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis der Ausdruck auch hier bekannt ist. in lokalen Medien ist der Ausdruck bereits zu finden (Klick).





sokol said:


> Es wird sich bestimmt um eine Übernahme von Presseagenturmeldungen handeln.


Die oben genannte ist sicher keine Agenturmeldung aus Deutschland. Allerdings sind Journalisten durch ihre Vertrautheit mit Agenturmeldungen wohl auch vertrauter mit deutschen Ausdrücken. In Deutschland ist der Ausdruck, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, auch durch Medien verbreitet worden. Ich vermute, so wird es in Österreich auch geschehen.


----------



## sokol

Ich beginne mich grade vor einem möglichen Einbruch des Wortes "Blitzeis" in den österreichischen Sprachgebrauch zu ekeln ...  ... ich hoffe nur, dass dieser Krug doch noch an uns vorübergeht. Naja, Sprache ist kein Wunschkonzert, sollte es passieren, dann werd ich's nicht ändern können.


----------



## Robocop

Blitzeis ist auch für mich etwas völlig Neues - nie zuvor gehört oder gelesen. Ich nehme an, dass diese Neuschöpfung die extreme Ausgeliefertheit gegenüber der winterlichen Naturgewalt zum Ausdruck bringen soll. Anders gesagt: Wer auf Glatteis ins Schleudern kommt, ist selber schuld. Aber wer vom Blitzeis überrascht wird, muss sich doch wirklich nichts vorwerfen lassen, oder!? Gegen solche Heimtücke ist man ganz einfach machtlos ...
Das Verb "überfrieren" bringt mich ins Grübeln: Eigentlich finde ich, die verständlichen Begriffe "gefrierende Nässe/gefrierender Regen" wären völlig ausreichend.


----------



## berndf

Robocop said:


> Das Verb "überfrieren" bringt mich ins Grübeln: Eigentlich finde ich, die verständlichen Begriffe "gefrierende Nässe/gefrierender Regen" wären völlig ausreichend.


Verstehe ich nicht ganz. Ist _überfrieren _so viel schwerer zu verstehen? Es ist auch keine Neuschöpfung, sondern seit dem Mittelalter belegt.


----------



## Sowka

Hallo allerseits 

Ich staune ein wenig über die Heftigkeit der Gefühle hier... Damit ich mich vor einem Wort ekeln könnte, müsste es schon viel ekliger sein 

Ich finde das Wort _Blitzeis_ nützlich. Die Bezeichnung _überfrier*ende* Nässe_ signalisiert nämlich nach meinem Empfinden einen Prozess, der sich gemütlich vor sich hin entwickelt. Genau dies ist ja nicht der Fall: In dem Moment, in dem der Regen auf den gefrorenen Boden trifft, ist er schon (an-)gefroren und bildet eine extrem gefährliche Oberfläche.

Wenn man die Verkehrsteilnehmer vor dieser Witterungserscheinung warnen will, dann ist das Wort _Blitzeis_ daher viel zweckmäßiger.


----------



## sokol

Ich wüsste nicht, welche "Lücke" das Wort "Blitzeis" füllen soll.
Es gibt den Ausdruck "Eisregen", der ebenso kurz und prägnant ist, und denn für meine Ohren semantisch viel präziseren Ausdruck "gefrierender Regen". 

Für meine Ohren klingt "Blitzeis" nach Effekthascherei, und davon abgesehen ist das Wort wirklich einfach noch nicht einmal verständlich - es behindert also Kommunikation in Österreich bestenfalls. Zumindest solange wir noch der "Blitzeis-Invasion" widerstehen können.


----------



## berndf

sokol said:


> Ich wüsste nicht, welche "Lücke" das Wort "Blitzeis" füllen soll.


"Überfrierender Regen" kann auch auf eine bereits glatte Fahrbahn fallen. Der Ausdruck "Blitzeis" wird nur dann verwandt, wenn überfrierender Regen auf eine trockene Fahrbahn fällt und daher für die Lenker durch das Überraschungsmoment besondere Gefahr besteht.


sokol said:


> Für meine Ohren klingt "Blitzeis" nach Effekthascherei...


Natürlich. In Warnhinweisen im Radio ist das ja auch sinnvoll, wenn vor einer besonderen Gefahr gewarnt werden soll. Dazu kommt noch ein ein Phänomen, das die Reaktion bei dir ausgelöst haben mag: In deutschen Verkehrsfunkmeldungen wird bisweilen aus "erzieherischen" Gründen plakativ formuliert; so etwas kann zwar sinnvoll sein aber auch "tierisch nerven". Ein Beispiel, wo ich dies ebenso wie bei "Blitzeis" für sinnvoll halte, ist das Folgende: Dir ist sicher das Phänomen bekannt, dass sich nach einem Unfall auf der Autobahn ein Stau in der Gegenrichtung bildet, weil Leute langsam am Unfallort vorbeifahren um zu sehen, was auf der anderen Seite los sei. Früher war die Standardansage "auf der Gegenfahrbahn kommt es durch Schaulustige zu Verkehrsbehinderungen". Seit etwa Ende der 80er Jahre wurde als Art moralischer Fingerzeig "Schaulustige" durch "Gaffer" ersetzt.


----------



## Savra

sokol said:


> Na, überall eben nicht, ausser du möchtest österreichisches Deutsch als "nicht der deutschen Sprache" zugehörig klassifizieren.
> 
> […] Ich hab auch noch im österreichischen Wörterbuch nachgeschaut: kein Eintrag von "Blitzeis".


Probiere es mit einem deutschen Wörterbuch. 



sokol said:


> Ich wüsste nicht, welche "Lücke" das Wort "Blitzeis" füllen soll.
> Es gibt den Ausdruck "Eisregen", der ebenso kurz und prägnant ist, und  denn für meine Ohren semantisch viel präziseren Ausdruck "gefrierender  Regen".


Blitzeis entsteht in Sekundenschnelle und ist für Autofahrer besonders  gefährlich, da erst alles naß, dann aber plötzlich  spiegelglatt ist. Das kann mit Regen zusammenhängen, muß es aber nicht.


----------



## sokol

Nun, Faktum ist, dass österreichische Autofahrer auch ohne den Ausdruck "Blitzeis" ganz gut leben können - bzw. das beschriebene Phänomen trotzdem kennen, und ihm genauso (mehr oder weniger) hilflos gegenüberstehen wie deutsche Autofahrer.

Und zum deutschen Wörterbuch, bittesehr - Duden, Deutsches Universalwörterbuch 5. Auflage (2003): kein Eintrag "Blitzeis"!
Womit wohl hinreichend bewiesen wäre (so würde ich das sehen ;-), dass im Jahr 2003 auch deutsche Autofahrer ohne den Begriff "Blitzeis" überlebensfähig waren.


----------



## berndf

sokol said:


> Und zum deutschen Wörterbuch, bittesehr - Duden, Deutsches Universalwörterbuch 5. Auflage (2003): kein Eintrag "Blitzeis"!


Der Ausdruck ist auch in Deutschland neu. Er erscheint 1996 erstmals in Veröffentlichungen. Daher meine Vermutung, dass er nur noch nicht durch den gesamten deutschen Sprachraum durch diffundiert ist, was aber noch geschehen wird.


----------



## Savra

sokol said:


> Nun, Faktum ist, dass österreichische Autofahrer auch ohne den Ausdruck "Blitzeis" ganz gut leben können - bzw. das beschriebene Phänomen trotzdem kennen, und ihm genauso (mehr oder weniger) hilflos gegenüberstehen wie deutsche Autofahrer.


Der Deutsche denkt sowieso in Amtsdeutsch: „Welche schlagartige Veränderung der Straßenverkehrsverhältnisse in Folge blitzeisartiger Witterungsverhältnisänderung!“
Der Österreich ist da vielleicht umgangssprachlicher: „Scheiße, glatt!“


Und zum deutschen Wörterbuch, bittesehr - Duden, Deutsches Universalwörterbuch 5. Auflage (2003): kein Eintrag "Blitzeis"!
Womit wohl hinreichend bewiesen wäre (so würde ich das sehen ;-), dass im Jahr 2003 auch deutsche Autofahrer ohne den Begriff "Blitzeis" überlebensfähig waren. [/QUOTE]Einigen wir uns auf _Anzeichen_.


----------



## Bonjules

Hola,
Allen vielen Dank für ihre Beiträge.

Hier ist doch was passierte: Ein Redakteur oder Schreiber einer grossen Tageszeitung saß in seinem Büro und las einen Bericht über Probleme mit sich sehr schnell formendem Glatteis (dass solches sich auf harten Oberflächen in Sekundenschnelle bilden kann wussten Gebirgsbewohner schon seit Tausenden von Jahren und Flachländler spätestens seit die Römer die ersten Straßen bauten). Immer auf der Suche nach einer guten Zeile die vielleicht ein paar hundert extra Exemplare verkauft, hatte er da eine Idee. Hier war sie, am nächsten Tage, mindestens 5 cm dick jeder Buchstabe, die Schlagzeile: BLITZEIS!!!
Da wollte die Konkurrenz freilich auch nicht zurückstehen, klar, also schnell alle Blitzeis, Blitzeis.....
Natürliche Sprachentwicklung? "Aber der Einzelne kann doch entscheiden ob er solch ein Wort....bla bla bla.." Fiddlesticks. In Anbetracht der engen Verwandschaft des Menschen mit dem Schaf wird es genug geben die nach ein paar mal gleich nachblöken: Blitzeis! Toll, nich wahr?
Ich persoenlich habe jedenfalls wenig Lust mir die Sprache von irgend einem verhunzen zu lassen, bloss weil er die publizistische Macht dazu besitzt.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich denke, dass das Wort "Blitzeis" eine Berechtigung hat. Die Sprache entwickelt sich und es hat ein Wort gefehlt, dass die schlagartige Änderung hin zu Glatteis darstellt.
Es ist eine sehr schöne Metapher. Metaphern sind eindrucksvoller, "Glatteis" ist ein "normales" Wort und beinhaltet einen zu großen Bereich.

Wortentwicklungen beginnen oft mit Metaphern. Und eine solche Metapher "Achtung, Blitzeis!" gibt eine deutlich klarere Einschätzung der Verhältnisse, als: "Achtung, Glatteis, dass durch schlagartiges Gefrieren von Wasser auf einer eiskalten Straße ist und extrem glatt ist und sehr gefährlich, viel glatter als gewöhnliches Glatteis! Es kann plötzlich und unerwartet auftreten!"

Ehe ich diesen Satz verstanden habe, bin ich schon lange ausgerutscht.


----------

